# Doncaster IHS Shows



## byglady

Have just had the show dates confirmed. 

June 28th and September 6th.

Both shows will be in the BIG HALL so will need as much support as possible. 

We will be at both shows and will be taking pre-orders for the shows.#

Thank you for your time.


----------



## eeji

are there any more details?


----------



## byglady

*Sunday 28th June 2009 at Doncaster IHS Show
*Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD</B>


----------



## alfie99

Any one tell me how to go about booking a table.
Thanks


----------



## martin day

byglady said:


> *Sunday 28th June 2009 at Doncaster IHS Show*
> Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD</B>


 
ill be comeing in june ill be looking for your table too:2thumb:


----------



## Natonstan

YES! Im coming Doncasters my fav show will be getting a Mack snow leo and a Snow corn for sure!


----------



## Athravan

Do you have an email or phone number contact to book the tables, and info on if it is members only or open show (or early entry like last year for members?)

Just so I can add it to the main sticky  Thanks.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

is the big hall the room that doesnt have the glass dome in it?


----------



## byglady

Ok lets address a few of the question. 

Hope this helps.

To book a table you have to be a member of the IHS, Richard and his wife are in the process of sending out the next newsletter, in with that there will be a subscription renewal form and booking forms for the shows, or details of how to book the tables for the shows

The shows will be open to everyone to visit and i believe that the normal entry rules will apply. you can get in half an hour earlier if you are a member of the IHS but you have to bring your membership pass with you as prove.

Both shows will be in the big hall NOT the one with the glass roof, i believe that even if the show expands and the seating area for the last show is used to house tables then the glass roofed room can be used as a seating area but i will have to check that out with Richard at a later date. 

Personally I thought the second Doncaster show was very well organised and set out and with support from all the forums it could grow to be a massive show, which might encourage foreign breeders to come over here, which in turn can lead to more variety being at the shows.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## eeji

ty  I have already had a few Dutch breeders asking about shows over here in 09, so fingers crossed


----------



## byglady

when i spoke to Richard (the organise) he said he has had a few dutch breeders enquirying about the shows details so fingers crossed


----------



## wacky69

we shall be there  BRING ON DONNY!!!!


----------



## uroplatus

We should be there with a table - with lots of little cresty babies again!!! Can't wait, it was an excellent show last time and we are looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## alfie99

Has anyone got a link to the IHS site, thanks


----------



## byglady

Bona fide reptile clubs or societys will also be elligable to purchase tables for the Doncaster Shows, as per last year. Richards contact details are on the IHS website.

here is a link to the IHS website 
Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## reptismail

how old do you have to be to go to the shows because im 13 and i really want to go and its after my bday so il be able to buy something . its also nearer than hamm! any ide on whats going to be for sale?


----------



## Mason

reptismail said:


> how old do you have to be to go to the shows because im 13 and i really want to go and its after my bday so il be able to buy something . its also nearer than hamm! any ide on whats going to be for sale?


you will need an adult with you.most commonly available species are sold, royals, boas, leos, corns and a few oddities too. It's a breeders meeting so is different every time.


----------



## reptismail

ok thanks my dad will come with me . how much is it to get in


----------



## byglady

the details should be on the IHS website


----------



## Blackecho

Excellent news


----------



## repkid

Sounds interesting! I might be sharing a hotel room with some of the younger members I have met on here. Should be great fun if I can go!


----------



## ADAMACE

do u have to b a member n hw much is it in can u just pay at door ?


----------



## daz666

no dont have to be member.yes pay on door think was £5 can get some bargains :2thumb:


----------



## byglady

but members do get in half an hour earlier than non members


----------



## byglady

lots of hotels very close to the venue by the way


----------



## neddybear

hi, i never been to a rep show, because i always find out the dates after they've been and gone, but ive found out dates and im realy, realy excited, just wanted to know if non members can go and basically what to expect at the show,
<<< ok that is a waste of time now i read the threads hahaha - how would i become a member of the I.H.S and would you recommend it, its just that half an hour can make a big difference im guessing an i would to grab a black throat monitor. i havent attend a show before so im eager to listen an learn 

thankyou so much for your time

nathan


----------



## byglady

Welcome to The International Herpetological Society
click the link to the IHS website and you can join through there


----------



## sacredart

So, let me just see if I've understood this correctly, if you're not planning on selling herps at a table, you can simply turn up, stand in line from 10:45am onwards, and pay £5 on the door for entrance? 

How early is it worth showing up to wait in line if you're a non-member?

Hoping this to be my first show! :2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl

sacredart said:


> So, let me just see if I've understood this correctly, if you're not planning on selling herps at a table, you can simply turn up, stand in line from 10:45am onwards, and pay £5 on the door for entrance?
> 
> How early is it worth showing up to wait in line if you're a non-member?
> 
> Hoping this to be my first show! :2thumb:


Yes u understood right lol, i think i got there 20 minutes early the first time and i was very near the front. But its now bigger so more people go, so id turn up earlier lol xx


----------



## sacredart

bampoisongirl said:


> Yes u understood right lol, i think i got there 20 minutes early the first time and i was very near the front. But its now bigger so more people go, so id turn up earlier lol xx


Thanks, Jenn!

Looks like I'll be waking up early then! :whip:

Reps - Perfect motivation! 

: victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl

lol definately worth it especially now its been moved to the bigger room. Look out for me, will hopefully have a table this year lol xx


----------



## JESSLT

Are there inverts available or is it all reps at this show??


----------



## sacredart

bampoisongirl said:


> lol definately worth it especially now its been moved to the bigger room. Look out for me, will hopefully have a table this year lol xx


That's cool  I definitely will! What will you be showing?


----------



## ToxicSiren

JESSLT said:


> Are there inverts available or is it all reps at this show??


There were a few spiderlings last year. Not a lot tho x


----------



## MadMike

sacredart said:


> That's cool  I definitely will! What will you be showing?


Shall see you there, hun


----------



## bampoisongirl

Just corns mainly, if my breeding plans go right lol. Might have a few normal royals too. Its my first table lol so it will be interesting


----------



## biohazard156

Me and the OH should be going and should have a table for the september show....maybe even the June one. Should be selling cresties, gargs, mournings, caves and maybe vipers and mossies....also some hoggie babies too all being well!

Anna


----------



## gecko101

So, if i was to just turn up there on the day, can i pay then?


----------



## Kustom

eeji said:


> are there any more details?


Can any one turn up at this show pay on the door to get in and buy reptiles or do you have to be a member? and what are the dates and what time do it open and close ETC?


----------



## bampoisongirl

CupidStunt said:


> Can any one turn up at this show pay on the door to get in and buy reptiles or do you have to be a member? and what are the dates and what time do it open and close ETC?


 
Right, this is getting annoying.


ANYONE can go.
If you are a member of the IHS you get in at 10:15 am and you pay £2.50 per person
if you are NOT a member, you get in a 10:45am and pay £5 per person
here is the postcode - DONCASTER DN4 7PD
Here is the link to the website that TELLS U ALL THIS and so no one needs to repeat it again! 2009 IHS Breeders Meetings
:bash:


----------



## pmamhayes

I like to donny show cause its only ten mins walk form my house

bet theres nobody closer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kustom

bampoisongirl said:


> Right, this is getting annoying.
> 
> 
> ANYONE can go.
> If you are a member of the IHS you get in at 10:15 am and you pay £2.50 per person
> if you are NOT a member, you get in a 10:45am and pay £5 per person
> here is the postcode - DONCASTER DN4 7PD
> Here is the link to the website that TELLS U ALL THIS and so no one needs to repeat it again! 2009 IHS Breeders Meetings
> :bash:


 
Can u get burm morphs from donny show?


----------



## bampoisongirl

I cant remember seeing any but im sure some said on your thread that genetic gems has them. But im usually too busy slobbering over their boas lol xx


----------



## 4PY

I want to get a few normal royal's from the show, is there many there cause ive never been before, can you pm me back cheer's 
4PY


----------



## bampoisongirl

I would imagine there would be, i might have some depending on financial circumstances...

I have a question...

On here people are saying its the 28th June, but on the ihs Newsletter it says the 6th i think. SO which is it? xx


----------



## 4PY

Aww that would be great, how much do you charge for your normal's then? and yer its on the 28th for june then in september it's on the 6th :2thumb:




bampoisongirl said:


> I would imagine there would be, i might have some depending on financial circumstances...
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> On here people are saying its the 28th June, but on the ihs Newsletter it says the 6th i think. SO which is it? xx


----------



## pastelroyal

Always wanted to go to a big show, I think this year we may make the journey from the Wirral for it. Just wondered though, what are the prices like when you are there? Are they bog standard prices or cheaper? Also isn't it scary walking round with a wedge in your pocket?


----------



## grannykins

Just got my IHS newsletter and dates given are 7th June and 6th September.


----------



## bampoisongirl

4PY said:


> Aww that would be great, how much do you charge for your normal's then? and yer its on the 28th for june then in september it's on the 6th :2thumb:


I dont know yet lol depends if i get the breeders first then ill see lol. It definately isnt gonna be more than £50.



pastelroyal said:


> Always wanted to go to a big show, I think this year we may make the journey from the Wirral for it. Just wondered though, what are the prices like when you are there? Are they bog standard prices or cheaper? Also isn't it scary walking round with a wedge in your pocket?


Prices are a lot cheaper that shop prices, thats why so many people go. We picked up a normal corn hatchling for a tenner lol. everythin is dirt cheap. And yes, it is very scary walking round with £100's in ur pocket, just make sure u have it in a wallet in a zipped pocket or somethng similar.



grannykins said:


> Just got my IHS newsletter and dates given are 7th June and 6th September.


Byglady has confirmed to me its definately 28th June. IHS must have forgotten to change the dates on the newsletter xx


----------



## bignick

me and my oh will be deffo be there as am wanting to buy a burm albino if there will be any


----------



## deano1099

Just putting my feelers out early, any one who will be taking adult corns to the shows please contact me with what you will be taking.

Cheers.

Deano.


----------



## Taz Devil

I'm looking to get my first corn once I have swatted up on the care side of things so I'll certainly be going, if only to have a look around and to get an idea of the variety on offer at these meetings. If I don't buy this time round I've only got till September before it's here again.

I travelled all the way from Barnsley, South Yorks to the Kettering BugFest last year just to pick up a couple of new species of Phasmids. So this will be a hop skip and jump from me.


----------



## Donz

pmamhayes said:


> I like to donny show cause its only ten mins walk form my house
> 
> bet theres nobody closer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I'm 2 mins by bus and about 15mins walk!


----------



## tplatts98

i am going to the one in june.
anyone going to be selling mantis and sexed tarantulas


----------



## Reptilover

I'll be coming and if anyone wants to know.. If you can get a train to doncaster interchange train station then go to interchange and theres a bus which is usually at gate C4 which takes around 20 minutes to doncaster dome. At doni dome you can swim/iceskate and other leusire things... just outside it is a big asda and a mcdonalds not to mention the VUE cinemas and bowling alley thing across the road... Premier Inn could also be a option, theres two, one at lakside outlet and one just ouside doncaster dome. Iceskating ring is only ring in UK with double level/sloped levels but is hard to skate when theres loads of people on. Also rockclimbing for anyone who's interested... and its decent prices two... iceskating is fiver for entrance and boot hire. 

I recommend going to show even if your not planning on buying any reptiles 

Doncaster Dome at Doncaster Lakeside

:2thumb:


----------



## Taz Devil

I'll be going from Barnsley so if anyone in Barnsley wants a lift we have room for 1 large person or 2 medium, you'll be well entertained by my 6 year old son.


----------



## Jade01

I'll be there at the September one 

Give's me plenty of time to save up!


----------



## wallyreptiles

which show is usually better? like more variety and more animals etc...
june or september?


----------



## pied pythons

Ditto...as above...

6th Sept is my birthday...so I think I can persuade my partner to come


----------



## sacredart

wallyreptiles said:


> which show is usually better? like more variety and more animals etc...
> june or september?


I'm also curious... Could always go to both though :lol2:





Taz Devil said:


> I'll be going from Barnsley so if anyone in Barnsley wants a lift we have room for 1 large person or 2 medium, you'll be well entertained by my 6 year old son.


Ahaha! Awww!


----------



## MadMike

sacredart said:


> I'm also curious... Could always go to both though :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaha! Awww!


I'm going to both, you want a lift Sacred?: victory:


----------



## geckomaster

byglady said:


> *Sunday 28th June 2009 at Doncaster IHS Show*
> Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD</B>


 
cool thanks ill be there with my m8 thanks:2thumb:


----------



## jav07

last sept had 120 tables or there about,june normally has approx 60,although i think it will be more this year


----------



## Reptilover

For some more information for other entertainment around that area and within the dome.

BringingPetsToYou - Events and Shows


----------



## oakelm

Im gonna drag up this old thread to see if anyone knows what time doncaster show closes?


----------



## meatgecko

The OH was on about going doncaster today. first time for me and her going to one of these things


----------



## sazzle

we will be going to the september one but doubt we'll go to the June one... will be far to tempted to buy stuff and we wont have our house until August time x


----------



## arkreptiles

oakelm said:


> Im gonna drag up this old thread to see if anyone knows what time doncaster show closes?


Normally closes around 4pm - hav'nt booked our tables yet but will be soon!!


----------



## K.J.Geckos

is doncaster really worth going to?i have never been a reptile show before but i here they are worth it.are animals a lot cheaper?debating hamm in sept but it depends how much, and if we go, how much we spend an can afford it really lol.


----------



## Caz

I think Doncaster is well worth going to and animals are likey to work out cheaper this year in the UK than abroad due to the cr4p exchange rate.

I feel its our duty to support the breeders meetings. A few people have fought long and hard for our right to hold these in the UK.


----------



## Blackecho

Caz said:


> I think Doncaster is well worth going to and animals are likey to work out cheaper this year in the UK than abroad due to the cr4p exchange rate.
> 
> I feel its our duty to support the breeders meetings. A few people have fought long and hard for our right to hold these in the UK.


Agreed!


----------



## potter556

We will be going to the donni show.
So looking forward to it and will be taking snowyj99 aswell I think.


----------



## leo19

i will be going also 3rd in row:no1: il be with zoo-man and charlottie


----------



## Optikal

I'll be there with a big wad of cash looking for some bargains. If I wear a big RFUK T-Shirt, can I have 50% off everything? :whistling2:


----------



## rybuzz

Will the RFUK stickers be there again, that was cool


----------



## bignick

whos comin to the june show ????


----------



## kirsten

i'm hoping to go to the show in june to have a peek at what does on, and season depending, i may consider trying to get a table in sept.

i'm going to go to a show first though, so i can see how it all works. i might be helping out psgeckos to get some experience first, but we'll see.


----------



## Taz Devil

I'm definitely going to the June show. If anyone wants a lift and can make it to Barnsley bus station (I live 5 mins from there and can pick up outside) then PM me as we will have space for 1 large or 2 medium sized peeps.


----------



## LEXCORN

Tables booked for both the June & September events.

t.b.h. there's not a whole lot of corns available at this date for us. 

Yup, we will be bringing some animals & a couple of '09 clutches will be hatched & established by the 28th June, however, most stock will be ready for the September show.

Welcome to E-mail for details if you want to reserve specific morphs for either show.

Yup, a few friends from Europe are hoping to attend the June show, so should be interesting.

Lex


----------



## geckomaster

*pick up*

hey dude im going june but if my dad is a dick he mit take me to doncaster but he mit not so if e can take me to barnsley can u take me im 13 and am hopping to pick up some cool stuff i dnt no yet tho so yh p,m bk plz :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191

I've been wanting to go for the past TWO YEARS 

I'm 100% going in June :no1:

I'll be buying Corns, maybe a royal and some boring stuff for my vivs 

Anyone from the Area going?


----------



## boromale2008

i am wanting to go but finding it difficult to sort something out at moment.


----------



## Donz

bignick said:


> whos comin to the june show ????


I'm definately going!! I only live about 10-15min walk away, I have told work not to give me a shift for that Sunday as if they do I won't turn up (have put a holiday request in so told them that to ensure they grant it!!)!! 

Anybody got ideas on what will be available snake wise?


----------



## Optikal

whoo my excitement is building for this! Are the shows mostly basic reps like corns, pythons, geckos and beardies. Or is there usually a good variety of more exotic stuff?


----------



## Graylord

Can i get this straight do you have to be a member or can anyone get in ,i`m confused ....will i be able to pay at the door


----------



## oakelm

darwengray said:


> Can i get this straight do you have to be a member or can anyone get in ,i`m confused ....will i be able to pay at the door


Anyone can go and pay on the door, members just get in a bit earlier.


----------



## Danny_mcr

all this talk is making me impatient, hopefully bump in to a few of you in june:2thumb:


----------



## oakelm

Danny_mcr said:


> all this talk is making me impatient, hopefully bump in to a few of you in june:2thumb:


Tell me about it, what with waiting for eggs, waiting for hatchlings and waiting for shows its all driving me a bit mad. Roll on june.


----------



## kain

Anyone going to be there selling hognoses albino and red or even tri-colours ?


----------



## monitor mad

I will be there again this year with nicky25 off here :2thumb:


----------



## boromale2008

i am getting a lift from herptastic so i will be going,looking forward to it,i dont think i will be buying any livestock mainly wanna go for a day out but if i see summit i like i might get.


----------



## cornmorphs

dont think i'll be personally going to this one... juist cant make them all


----------



## kain

I was just wandering whats the best way to take your money,



take out cash prior to the event
or are there atms at the venue
or do people accept debit card


----------



## RICK 13

kain said:


> I was just wandering whats the best way to take your money,
> 
> 
> 
> take out cash prior to the event
> or are there atms at the venue
> or do people accept debit card


either a or b.there are atm`s at the asda`s across the way.nobody takes credit cards that i know of.


----------



## leo19

kain said:


> I was just wandering whats the best way to take your money,
> 
> 
> 
> take out cash prior to the event
> or are there atms at the venue
> or do people accept debit card


there are atms at the dome itself but they charge so maybe asda would be better: victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I had problems with ATM's being off at one show years ago, so now just take cash.
Not many sellers take credit cards as they are hobbiest breeders.


----------



## Denis

What would be the best one to go to for more varitly of reps? September or June?


----------



## jav07

Denis said:


> What would be the best one to go to for more varitly of reps? September or June?


 june is normally the smaller of the two shows as its a bit early for some breeders sept is bigger,but you do get plenty of reps at both


----------



## danabanana

Danny_mcr said:


> all this talk is making me impatient, hopefully bump in to a few of you in june:2thumb:


ooh you coming? Think me and jj are :2thumb:


----------



## Brodi

Hi guys 

Can anyone tell me if there are any tortoise breeders at this show and what the range of torts is like at Doncaster.

These shows always seem to be great for snake and geckos people but not tortoises?


----------



## Tiger-Tiger

Hoping to go this june, and maybe sept depending on what funds we have spare, and vivs


----------



## Tricky&TheFox

will there be equipment for sale?
after a vlarge exo terra viv 

also a couple of female crestys and then i can have a trio in one viv so that will free me a viv up so poss get a nice male too:2thumb:


----------



## jav07

Closing date for the June show is Monday 22nd June ( no bookings will be accepted after this date)
Closing date for the September show is Friday 28th August ( no bookings after this date)


----------



## bakeri666

We are going to June's show, travelling from Lincoln... space for two (unless you want to bring back lots in which case 1)

Promise we won't let the child annoy you too much on the way


----------



## sacredart

Anybody selling Granite Burms at the June show, or know of someone who is? x

:notworthy:


----------



## tonydavo

*show*

I only keep tarantula's and milli's will it be worth going to the Donni shows ?


----------



## shep1979

tonydavo said:


> I only keep tarantula's and milli's will it be worth going to the Donni shows ?


i will be selling lots of inverts and lots of millis as well at doncaster


----------



## potter556

Bump up for the donny shop peeps.


----------



## tplatts98

anyone know if i will be able to get a Green bottle blue and a Costa Rican tiger rump juveniles at the donny show on the 28th


----------



## leo19

yay im allowed to get a male leo!!!! hoping for a reverse stripe:2thumb:


----------



## Taz Devil

20 days and counting.


----------



## danilovespiglet

We are hoping to go to the show in June funds willing :2thumb:

Didnt realise there was a show early in the year as well as Sept. Hopefully will get to do both. Loved last years!


----------



## watts501

i will be on a table there


----------



## wacky69

we will be there  i know exo terra are sponsering the doncaster shows so there will be a couple of tables from them  as for when the best one is i would say september was the best last year june wasnt much around really but sept prices where rock bottom cos ppl where trying to sell off their stock before the next breeding season


----------



## biziano

*how do i get in*

its my first time i will have been i am looking for a albino skunkstripe fattail 
is entry free,do you need to pay or tickets thankyou:mf_dribble:


----------



## leo19

you pay i think its £5.00 non member or £2.50 if your a member 

2 weeks today! i know its sad but ive realised its one of the highlights of my year!


----------



## Athravan

I haven't been online much over the last 2 months but I'll be at Doncaster in the morning only, but hope to see a few familiar faces and say hi (and maybe a few new ones too). Not planning on buying anything though ... touch wood, I always say that!


----------



## Blackecho

leo19 said:


> you pay i think its £5.00 non member or £2.50 if your a member
> 
> 2 weeks today! i know its sad but ive realised its one of the highlights of my year!


Agreed, unfortunately :blush:


----------



## boabliss

Blackecho said:


> Agreed, unfortunately :blush:


 
and me :blush: i can't wait. what time are we allowed in? does anyone know?


----------



## stuartdouglas

kain said:


> I was just wandering whats the best way to take your money,
> 
> 
> 
> take out cash prior to the event
> or are there atms at the venue
> or do people accept debit card


 
There's an ATM over the road in the retail park at the supermarket


----------



## Nottingham Dragons

Hi everyone, this will be my first show, Cant wait. 

I am looking for some bearded dragons, top morphs, colours etc...

Can anyone who is taking any please pm me and i will get some put on hold. I can make a deposit if needed. 

I havent been so dont really know what to expect but i am hoping i will be able to get some top dragons that i struggle to get normally.

Anyway, please pm me with anything you are taking. Thanx


----------



## grannykins

Last year the ATM at the venue ran out of cash! There is a supermarket over the road with one, but I dont know whether that was empty too or not. Taking cash is best I think, if you can carry it safely.


----------



## oakelm

First time going for me always been working before, but I am a member. What do the members do, just stroll by the queue laughing because I can get in early? Or is there a seperate queue first thing?

Add me to the sad list, I cant wait. I have already worked out how many more snakes I have room for. :whistling2:


----------



## leo19

i have just looked at my ihs newsletter and it says there are four tables for exotic mammals avalible, does anyone know if these have been taken? just out of interest:whistling2:


----------



## jav07

leo19 said:


> i have just looked at my ihs newsletter and it says there are four tables for exotic mammals avalible, does anyone know if these have been taken? just out of interest:whistling2:


 no taken as yet,if you would like one it's best to contact Richard brook asap because the closing date is this monday for tables


----------

